# parts



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Me too. Elegance 685 bought from Barrons May this year. Fresh water gauge has never functioned. Barrons have ordered, mid june, still waiting to hear.
Sticky side door, also. Worse is a fault with injection system; loose lead on No. 2 cylinder. Currently held together with elastic band. Going into Fiat dealer tomorrow. Wish me luck.
Graham


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Freshwater Sender.

We have found that the Freshwater Sender is to short. The dealer ordered a New one in June but only found out at the end of July that the part number for the longer sender is actually for the shorter one.

The dealer has now logged a compaint with Burstner but still not resolved

Hugh


----------



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

After using our Aviano all weekend I was getting it ready for winter garaging. On my way to lock up, a warning light came on and has not extinguished. The manual says its the Injection System Failure warning. Van is driving fine but of course I am concerned but do not want to incur usual high garage cost if this is something I can check out myself. Any suggestions from tech qualified people out there?? Van is on a Fiat Ducato 3 ltr base. Year is 2008.


----------

